# Turbovent - worth it?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm very tempted to replace my heki rooflight with a Fiamma Turbovent. Would just like some feedback from people who have experience of them: 

Are they significantly better than a freestanding fan (which is obviously a lot cheaper)? 
Do they make a worthwhile difference if used whilst travelling? 
Do they let in a similar amount of light to a rooflight? 
Any pros or cons? 

Many thanks, 

Phil


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check the size of the roof opening Phil.

I did look into it, but the Fiamma unit was quite a bit smaller than the Heki I had fitted, so not a realistic possibility.

I did see somewhere (_annoying when you can't remember where_!) a retro-fit fan which it was claimed would fit any existing roof light - above the size of the fan of course.

It was a while ago though, and it can't be very successful or it would have been mentioned on here. :roll:

We thought the Fiamma and Omnivent ones stopped too much light as well, but that's just our opinion.

Not a lot of help I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have gone the opposite way by replacing the factory fitted extractor fan with a mini heki rooflight.

The extractor was noisy,inefficient and gloomy.the heki is an improvement and lets in plenty of light.We both prefer it. :wink:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

One for sale here

Roof vent


> I have gone the opposite way by replacing the factory fitted extractor fan with a mini heki rooflight.
> 
> The extractor was noisy,inefficient and gloomy.the heki is an improvement and lets in plenty of light.We both prefer it.


Hence the reason why mine is for sale! Talking myself out of a sale!


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Guys. 

I've had a quick measurement check and my mini Heki seems to be fitting a 40cm opening which is the size the turbovent fits in but obviously I'd make sure about this before purchase.

Was the noisy vent a Turbovent? Only Fiamma make a big issue of the virtually silent running of the TV in the blurb. Perhaos a newer quieter model?

Phil


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Turbofan*

Hi Phil, 
We have a turbo fan titted in our A/S Clubman, wouldn't be without it in summer, it gets rid of stale air by sucking it out, then you reverse the motor and it blows in cooler air. Not sure if you could use it while travelling as I believe the elecrics to the habitation side cut off once the ignition goes on, except for the 'fridge. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a couple of German 'Fantastic Vent' ceiling fans in our Hymer, one over the bed and one in the washroom.

As previously stated this type of fan either operates by drawing air in, or expelling air, with several speed settings.

Just returned from Spain where it was seriously hot at times, and they were brilliant.

Get into a hot van after leaving it for a while and they soon sorted it for us.

Ours also have different temp settings which we have not get got to grips with, but presumably they switch off and on automatically at given temperatures.

HTH your decision.

Paul


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

> Not sure if you could use it while travelling


I thought I read that you could use the Fiamma Turbovent when driving. Can anyone confirm from direct experience?

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hog*

go the whole hog

Get one of these


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We had the fiamma turbo vent in our first Motorhome, we were very pleased with it, especially as we had two little dogs at the time. We used to leave the vent on mid setting to vent the van and help keep it cool, worked at treat.

On our current van we have an Omnistor vent, it has an electronic speed control and on it's lower settings is very quiet. I fitted it myself it replace the factory fitted Hiki without any adjustment to the ope. The Omnistor it fitted without having to drill screw holes in the roof of the van unlike Fiamma's turbo vent.

Wobby


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: hog*



teemyob said:


> go the whole hog
> 
> Get one of these


Yep - only £2250! 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We bought an Endless Breeze 12v volt fan last year (quite a few folks on here have one). Not had the weather yet to try it out though.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/endless-breeze-fan-p-78.html


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fiamma turbo vent fitted as standard in our van, loved it from the word go.

Sucks and blows so able to get rid of cooking smells fast too.

Ours is fitted above our bed which is great in the summer, especially if you suffer with sun burn as I do :roll:

They do the two kinds ours is the standard not the thermo controlled. I worried about that just incase it was off at the time we went out and I left it on as I think it would flatten batteries quite fast if left on for a number of hours.

Don't know if you have checked these people out but they are usually hard to beat on price 
http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#361x0

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Phil42 said:


> > Not sure if you could use it while travelling
> 
> 
> I thought I read that you could use the Fiamma Turbovent when driving. Can anyone confirm from direct experience?
> ...


Depends on how your van is wired up and where you take the feed from.

As to actually using it whilst travelling. To move a significant amount of air your vent would have to be open. Now on our Renault there was not much buffeting and you could go at motorway speeds with the vent up to 1/3rd open without it taking off but at 70 there would be enough of a draught not to need the fan going anyway.

Our main use for it was when leaving the dogs you could set it so that it came on at whatever speed was set when the temperature rose.

At the faster speeds it was too noisy to leave on at night but ours was bought in 2007 so newer models may be even quieter.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

@dandywarhol

Yes, I thought the AC suggestion was a bit like me asking for views on a particular push bike and being advised to buy a Harley Davidson.
But I suppose I could be someone who didn't know the Harley Davidson existed and had the money to buy one.

Phil


----------

